# 2.5g Hillside



## CannaBrain (Oct 3, 2008)

*More photo vomit*

February stuffs
Moundage from behindage
















his friend in dsm








Feb. 8








Last days of Feb.








Bubbles still around 2 days after wc
















lil' crypt comin along








big brother









March
Mar. 25 - 31









































At this point, the dhg was starting to take over the staraugyne. Crypt also starting to take some light from it. Anyways, that's all I got for tonight!

EDIT:
Before Feb. is gone for good, here's the few dslr shots I have from then. HDR, colors a little more accurate.


----------



## CannaBrain (Oct 3, 2008)

*April - June*

Work picks up, maintenance slows down.

Apr. 18

















No photos from May. Very, very busy month for me!

Jun. 19
















Remember those beer bottles w/ "lucky bamboo" that were flanking the tank above this one (see picture above)? Wellp, I was moving plugs, trying to get another tank on the same timer... and the chord from the one near one of the bottles knocked it over... Broken glass canopy! Still works, just in pieces 









Staurogyne continues to diminish as crypt continues to take light and dhg invades. July is pretty.


----------



## smug vic (Apr 3, 2015)

I really like dhg, I wish I could get a carpet going but mine always melts.


----------



## CannaBrain (Oct 3, 2008)

smug vic said:


> I really like dhg, I wish I could get a carpet going but mine always melts.


Wellp, if you can be patient, I've always had success with they dry start method and dhg. The other important thing is nutrient-rich substrate. Lighting I honestly dont think is as important of a factor; I've got it growing in low light, med light, and high light. DHG is perfect for MTS or dirted tanks. Or highly priced "aqua soil" type substrates. Can take a while to batch up, but IMHO, mineralized top soil is the best substrate if you're not looking to spend almost any money at all. Or if you just want happy plants


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

That stone is not lava rock. It will raise KH.


----------



## CannaBrain (Oct 3, 2008)

TLE041 said:


> That stone is not lava rock. It will raise KH.


You're right, the main stones used are not lava rock, and I never said they were if you were to read my OP. It's commonly referred to as "Zebra Rock," in the aquarium hobby, but zebra rock on google yields different results. It's not affecting my KH at all. I'm 10 months in. What I said was lava rock is the LAVA ROCK used to form the base of the substrate. See the 1st picture in the second post. Layered as so: lava rock on the bottom, mineralized top soil, then sand.

:wink:


----------



## Ziggy (Sep 2, 2011)

Very inspirational that you are able to get a CO2 look....without CO2. Makes me want to (finally) give dirt a try.


----------



## Supercracker (Jun 5, 2015)

That is an absolutely gorgeous scape, I wish I could put something like that together.


----------



## CannaBrain (Oct 3, 2008)

*July*

Supercracker, thank you for your kind words! A very simple and low-maintenance scape, I'm sure you could acheive a similar look.

Ziggy, give it a go!

Here's some quick shots from July.

from da phone



























dslr


















Got a new (used) dslr recently, hopefully I'll get back to nicer photos again soon. Happy planting all!


----------

